# Mainboard und RAM für Ryzen 5 5600x



## Roli (15. Juni 2021)

Moin,

die CPU Preise sinken so langsam etwas, und ich möchte gerne mal wieder aufrüsten.
CPU soll die 5600x werden (es sei denn jemand schreit hier NEIN), dazu suche ich noch ein passendes Motherboard + RAM.
Ich will ausdrücklich nichts übertakten, am besten läuft alles "out of the box".
Der Rest vom System aus der Signatur wird gleich bleiben.
Gespielt werden schnelle shooter wie doom eternal und open world rpgs.

Leider hänge ich schon beim RAM bei so vielen offenen Fragen, ich bin mir noch nicht mal sicher ob ich 32 oder 16 brauche - der PCGH Ratgeber erwähnt hier nur den MS Flugsimulator, wo 32 Sinn machen, und den nutze ich nicht. Dann lese ich von empfohlenem 3600mhz RAM, aber unterstützt wird nur maximal 3200er? Dann lese ich von single und dual rank riegeln, wo man vorher noch nicht mal weiß, welchen man bekommt (zB bei den häufig empfohlenen 16er crucial ballistix), wo aber dual rank teils deutlich besser performed?

Dann zum mobo, da habe ich bei verschieden schnellen lanes ebenfalls aufgehört zu lesen, da ich bezgl RAM ohnehin schon eure Hilfe brauche... Das Mobo müsste meine 1080 Graka verkraften, 3 SSDs + eine HDD, vorne mindestens einen USB, hinten minimum 5x usb, besser 6x, und dann nach Möglichkeit 2 Anschlüsse für Boxen links+rechts sowie 2 weitere für das Headset. WLAN brauche ich nicht, LAN reicht.

Vielen Dank für etwas Aufklärung !


----------



## Noel1987 (15. Juni 2021)

Ein b550 Board reicht aus 
Ram braucht dich nur zu interessieren ob 16gb oder 32 GB 
3600 RAM wäre das optimale da dieser auf jeden Fall laufen wird 
Die 3200 die du gelesen hast ist das was AMD auf jeden Fall garantiert 
Die 3600 werden wenn du nur 2 Riegel verbaust auch auf jeden Fall laufen 
Bei 4 Riegeln kann es zu Probleme kommen und deswegen gibt AMD hier nur 3200 an 
2 Riegel mit insgesamt 32 GB 3600 cl16 RAM ist das was ich verbauen würde 
Dann hast du lange Ruhe und brauchst dir keine Kopf machen das es eng wird


----------



## grumpy-old-man (15. Juni 2021)

Hallo Rolli!

Was hast Du Dir denn als preisliches Limit vorgestellt?
Ist Dir der Soundchip gleichgültig?
die SSDs sind vermutlich „normale“ SATA III SSDs, keine PCIe?


----------



## Nathenhale (15. Juni 2021)

Bei dem Ram kann man sowas nehmen 








						Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600 ab € 182,06 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Takt: 3600MHz • Module: 2x 16GB • JEDEC: PC4-28800U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Bei den Mainboard musst du schauen welches die Anschlüsse hat die du brauchst. Es gibt defacto keine schlechten B550 Boards.
Budget Tipp von mir das MSI B550 A-Pro


----------



## Cosmas (15. Juni 2021)

Mainboards: 
Mit 6x SATA 6externe USB Anschlüsse davon mnidestens 2x USB 3 und mir persönlich besonders wichtig und da dieser auch verwendet werden soll, bestmöglicher OnBoardsound also ALC 1220:





						Mainboards AMD Sockel AM4 mit Chipsatz: B550, RAM: 4x DDR4 DIMM, SATA 6Gb/s: ab 6x, USB 3.0 extern (5Gb/s): ab 2x, Audiotyp: ALC1220 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Mainboards AMD Sockel AM4 mit Chipsatz: B550, RAM: 4x DDR4 DIMM, SATA 6Gb/s: ab 6x, USB 3.0 extern (5Gb/s): ab 2x, Audiotyp: ALC1220




					geizhals.de
				




RAM:
2 Riegelse 32GB 3600er CL16+ mit und ohne RGB:





						Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) Speicher mit Typen: DDR4, Kitgröße: ab 32GB, Einzelmodulgröße: 16GB, Module Anzahl: 2x, Speichertakt ab 3600MHz, Speichertakt bis 4000MHz, Column Address Strobe Latency (CL): 14/16 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) Speicher mit Typen: DDR4, Kitgröße: ab 32GB, Einzelmodulgröße: 16GB, Module Anzahl: 2x, Speichertakt ab 3600MHz, Speichertakt bis 4000MHz, Column Address Strobe Latency (CL): 14/16




					geizhals.de
				





persönlich würde ich eines der Aorus Modelle und den Trident Z oder Z Neo empfehlen, das ist aber eben persönliche Präferenz.


----------



## Roli (15. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ein b550 Board reicht aus
> Ram braucht dich nur zu interessieren ob 16gb oder 32 GB
> 3600 RAM wäre das optimale da dieser auf jeden Fall laufen wird
> Die 3200 die du gelesen hast ist das was AMD auf jeden Fall garantiert
> ...



Da scheinen sich ja bisher alle einig zu sein mit dem RAM, es müssen also 32GB sein, 3600mhz und cl16.


grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Was hast Du Dir denn als preisliches Limit vorgestellt?
> Ist Dir der Soundchip gleichgültig?
> die SSDs sind vermutlich „normale“ SATA III SSDs, keine PCIe?



Limit habe ich nicht, aber ich kaufe kein highend, Budget reicht :>
Ja, Sata SSDs ! Soundchip, keine Ahnung, sollte er mir gleichgültig sein? Wusste nicht, dass es da schon starke Unterschiede gibt ! Wichtig sind mir die 4 Anschlüsse. Sonst muss ich meine Soundblaster extern wieder reaktivieren...


Nathenhale schrieb:


> Bei dem Ram kann man sowas nehmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut zu wissen, dass die 550er alle keine Totalnieten sind. ASUS und ACER kaufe ich aber nicht. MSI hatte ich bisher nie Probleme mit, danke.


Cosmas schrieb:


> Mainboards:
> Mit 6x SATA 6externe USB Anschlüsse davon mnidestens 2x USB 3 und mir persönlich besonders wichtig und da dieser auch verwendet werden soll, bestmöglicher OnBoardsound also ALC 1220:
> 
> 
> ...


Wie genau würden sich deine Modelle vom vorgeschlagenen 








						MSI B550-A Pro ab € 148,99 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für MSI B550-A Pro ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Formfaktor: ATX • Sockel: AMD AM4 • Chipsatz: AMD B550 • CPU-Kompatibilität: Ryzen 5000G , Ryzen 5000 , R… ✔ AMD Sockel AM4 ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



unterscheiden? Immerhin ja 60€ teurer...was braucht man, was ist eher nice to have?


Und weiß grundsätzlich noch jemand, was es mit diesem single/dual rank auf sich hat? Was man erst nach Erhalt der Ware prüfen kann, aber doch so starken EInfluss auf die leistung hat?


----------



## grumpy-old-man (15. Juni 2021)

Hinsichtlich der verschiedenen Ram-Bestückungen hat ein Forist bei Computerbase mal einen guten Beitrag geschrieben:









						UDIMM oder RDIMM für SUPERMICRO X8SIL
					

Da ich nun günstig an eine etwas ältere Workstation/Server gekommen bin, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach passendem RAM um das gute Stück noch etwas aufrüsten zu können.  Konkret geht es um ein SUPERMICRO X8SIL-Mainboard mit einem Intel XEON L3426-Prozessor. Leider hat das gute Stück bisher nur...




					www.computerbase.de
				




Derzeit würde ich aber eher einen flotten Single Rank bevorzugen.

Und ja, es gibt unterscheide bei den Soundchips, wenn auch keine riesigen, aber hörbare. Wenn Dir der Chip aber vollkommen Egal ist, weil Du ohnehin eine Soundkarte benutzt, dann greif zum oben genannten MSI. Das dürfte wohl derzeit der Budget-König sein und reicht vollkommen für Deinen 5600 und alles was Du sonst noch anschließen möchtest.

Wenn Du einen besseren Soundchip, mehr USB Anschlüsse und eine bessere Spannungswandlerkühlung haben und keine AUSUS Board kaufen möchtest, dann ganz Klar das Gigabyte Aorus B550 Pro V2 oder das ASRock B550 Steel Legend. 

Wenn Du Dich für ein Board entschieden hast, dann schau mal in die Supportliste des Boardherstellers und des RAM-Herstellers, ob die vielleicht den RAM schon auf dem Board getestet haben. So gibt es nachher keinen Reinfall, wenn der RAM dann ausgerechnet mit dem Board nicht funktioniert. Ist der RAM Deines Begehrs nicht aufgeführt, so heißt das nichts, das er nicht funktioniert, sondern lediglich, dass er noch nicht in der Kombination getestet wurde. Er kann funktionieren, muss es aber nicht.

Sorry für die Wall of text....


----------



## Nathenhale (15. Juni 2021)

Also das msi b550 kann man auch nen 5900x mit ich betreiben , bei passten airflow im Gehäuse . Das aorus ist auch ein sehr gutes Board . Die 50 € geben dir halt einen wenig besseren Sound Chip  vram Kühler und mehr Anschlüsse . Ob man das braucht muss man wissen . Wichtiger als der Soundchip ist die Implementierung . Dazu muss man aber genau Test machen und die findet man selten .
Bei msi wäre das Tomahawk der Gegner des genannten aorus Boards


----------



## grumpy-old-man (15. Juni 2021)

Derzeit gibt es ja noch bei Kauf eines Aorus Pro v2 Boards 50  Euro-Steam Guthaben. Wenn man das gegenrechnet, ist das ein echter Schnapper. Dann kostet es nur noch 109,40 EUR.

Ist aber eine Milchmädchenrechnung, wenn man keine Verwendung für das Guthaben hat.


----------



## Cosmas (16. Juni 2021)

Roli schrieb:


> Wie genau würden sich deine Modelle vom vorgeschlagenen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt beim Aorus Pro v2 und co mehr Anschlüsse, mehr USB mit USB 3 und ggf zumindest intern USB C, dazu bessere SpaWas und Spawakühler und co und eben den besten Soundchip mit dem ALC 1220, dazu ggf noch noch extras wie M.2 Kühler etc pp.

Und wie schon gesagt, gibts da auch gerade ne kleine "Cashback" aka Steamguthaben Aktion, womit es effektiv beim Preis des Budget MSI landet, zumindest wenn man das Steamguthaben auch gebrauchen kann.


Roli schrieb:


> Und weiß grundsätzlich noch jemand, was es mit diesem single/dual rank auf sich hat? Was man erst nach Erhalt der Ware prüfen kann, aber doch so starken EInfluss auf die leistung hat?


Bei 32GB im 2 Riegel Dualchannel-Kit sind die in der Regel alle Dualranked, also doppelseitig bestückt.

Singleranked macht m.M.n. nur Sinn, wenn man alle 4 Bänke belegen will.


----------



## Nathenhale (16. Juni 2021)

Also mein 5600x kommt auch ganz gut mit Quad Rank zurecht. (3200MHz laufen mal). Darüber hinaus macht leider man RAM Schlapp.


----------



## Rolk (16. Juni 2021)

Aktuell den R5 5600X im Mindstar für 249 € + Gigabyte B550 Aorus Pro V2 inklusive  50 € Steam Gutschein ist wirklich nicht der schlechteste Deal. Speicher würde ich 32 GB von Crucial nehmen was im Bereich 3200 MHz bis 3600MHz gerade günstig ist.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (16. Juni 2021)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Bei 32GB im 2 Riegel Dualchannel-Kit sind die in der Regel alle Dualranked, also doppelseitig bestückt.


Dann  habe ich wohl die Ausnahme von der Regel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (16. Juni 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Dann  habe ich wohl die Ausnahme von der Regel:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das kommt in letzter Zeit immer öfter vor. Was Cosmas schreibt war aber lange die Regel.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (16. Juni 2021)

Man müsste mal verfolgen, wie es bei anderen Herstellern aussieht. Meine ganzen Crucial Kits, 16GB-Modulgröße, sind mittlerweile alle SR. Die alten Ballistix Sports sind noch DR. Aber die gibt es ja kaum noch zu kaufen...


----------



## Roli (16. Juni 2021)

Bin grade in Versuchung bei Mindfactory zu kaufen: 
im Mindstar den 5600x für 249€
das MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk für 100€ (Cashback+Steamguthaben)
und dazu noch zwei RAM riegel, muss ich noch schauen.
​


----------



## grumpy-old-man (16. Juni 2021)

Mit dem Tomahawk kann man nichts falsch machen. Aber achtung! mindfactory hat die falsche Beschreibung beim Soundcodec. Das Tomahawk hat nicht den 1220 verbaut, sondern lediglich den 1200er.


----------



## FetterKasten (16. Juni 2021)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Bei 32GB im 2 Riegel Dualchannel-Kit sind die in der Regel alle Dualranked, also doppelseitig bestückt.


Die neueren Crucial Kits haben öfter Single Ranked.
Macht letztenendes eh nur 2-10fps aus, aber ist halt nicht das Optimum.

Da scheints hier aber auch gar nicht drum zu gehen.
Wenn schon Budget,  dann würde ich sagen:
5600X
16gb 3200er Ram
Msi b550 a pro

Wenn es geiler sein soll, dann:
5800x
32gb 3600er Ram (im Idealfall dual ranked)
Msi b550 tomahawk

Hab leider auch nur den Crucial in single ranked. Hatte ich vorher leider gar nicht auf dem Schirm und bei der Kaufberatung kam leider auch kein Hinweis dazu.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (16. Juni 2021)

Es gibt leider so gut wie kein Hersteller an, ob er SR oder DR verbaut. Da hilft begrenzt immer nur das Schwarmwissen.


----------



## Nathenhale (16. Juni 2021)

Kingston gibt oft an ob die Module DR oder SR sind


----------



## grumpy-old-man (16. Juni 2021)

Das stimmt. Um diese Information zu ergattern muss man immer in die einzelnen Specsheets gehen. Aber ja, immerhin die geben es an.

Bei G.Skill und Crucial konnte ich nichts finden, oder habe es schlichtweg nicht gefunden.


----------



## FetterKasten (16. Juni 2021)

Die geben das deswegen nicht an,  weil sie es nicht als Produkteigenschaft garantieren können.
Je nach Charge können die Riegel trotz gleicher Produktnummer unterschiedlich bestückt sein.

Wenn man das weiß, muss man sich eben ein paar bestellen,  evtl auch von verschiedenen Händlern. Und neben Monitor- und Chiplotterie auch noch in der Speicherlotterie mitspielen


----------



## SchattenBo (16. Juni 2021)

Habe mir auch das Angebot angeschaut und so einkauft






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6x 3.70GHz So.AM4 BOX*
Lagernd | > 5 St.
5890 Beobachter

Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)
#74528

€ 249,00*

*€ 249,00**

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk AMD B550 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail*
Lagernd | > 5 St.
1917 Beobachter

Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)
#74180

€ 129,00*

*€ 129,00**

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*32GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit*
Lagernd | nur noch 2 St.
81 Beobachter

Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)
#8943792

€ 218,40*

*€ 218,40**

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B Tower Kühler*
Lagernd | nur noch 4 St.
208 Beobachter


----------

